

How I Almost Ditched ColdFusion, learned Ruby & Python & came back - rmason
http://grant.fusehill.com/2011/11/how-i-almost-ditched-coldfusion-after-12-years-why-i-wised-up-and-what-im-doing-about-it/

======
skore
I have absolutely no idea how this sort of opinion piece is supposed to be of
value to another person on this planet.

Sure - everybody has to learn their own lessons and sometimes it can be
helpful to read about another persons journey. In this case, however, the
author is still too much in the middle of it and would do good giving it some
more time, then digest it, then look back and reflect and maybe THEN write
about it. Reports from halfway through an experiment do make for good blog
fodder (and a post about going BACK to Coldfusion sure gets attention), but
most of them, as this one, leave me very unsatisfied.

So sure - go write stuff like that into your blog, but I think only the blog
post at the end of the series is what should be submitted here.

~~~
j45
I'm new here, but could we say many ASK Hn's are opinions disguised as facts?

~~~
skore
I'm not exactly sure what you mean. I'm not an old-timer on HN, but what I do
know is that opinion for opinions sake is treated with very harsh scrutiny and
I enjoy the site for particularly that. Ask HN's may be slightly softer on
that rule and since this years 'eternal september' there have been a lot of
new people who don't understand the rule in general - yet, but the crux is
this: This is not reddit.

------
zapman449
Text only google cache version, since the website seems to be slagged.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UGF6HCq...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:UGF6HCqDPk4J:grant.fusehill.com/&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1)

~~~
myliverhatesme
Because it was probably written in ColdFusion.

------
Veejay
People still use ColdFusion? wow :O

------
mgkimsal
As someone else mentioned - learn more than one language. That's fine, and
good. The main takeaway is often a broader understanding of how to solve
problems from new perspectives, but at some point you need to implement things
in a particular tool.

If investigating other platforms gives you a new appreciation for modern
techniques which you can apply to your previous platform - that's great. If
you decide to take the plunge and hone your skills on a new platform - that's
great too. Seems like in either case, the net result should be getting better
at development overall.

To the extent the OP didn't initially - found himself making the same mistakes
in new platforms as he'd made in old platforms - it was great that he had the
insight to realize the meta of the situation and reexamine what the real
problem was. I (less often now) run in to people who jump to new platforms
every few years, and never really get _good_ at development, just good
(enough) at shiny-new-tech-X.

------
adacosta
I ditched ColdFusion for Ruby as my go to language years ago. Rather than
reiterate the overwhelming negative aspects of ColdFusion, I suggest you spend
a bit more time with Ruby, Python, and other languages; don't be constrained
by one.

------
myliverhatesme
This is the most worthless post I've read in a while. Why did you ditch the
real programming languages again?

